# Ist mein Neubau noch zu retten?



## mwallo (8. März 2011)

Hallo,
wir haben letzten Herbst angefangen ein Teil unseres Gartens neu zu gestalten. Der kleine Teich sollte einem größeren weichen. Leider hat der Baggerfahrer die komplette Uferzone mit ausgehoben. Ich habe mir dann eine Einschalung gebaut, um den Teich wieder etwas zu verkleinern. Das ganze hat jetzt so überwintert, weil der restliche Umbau länger gedauert hat.
Auf der rechten Seite habe ich jetzt einen steilen Hang, direkt daneben soll ein Kiesweg entstehen. Uferzone ist fast null.
Wird diese Wand halten, oder soll ich noch mehr Erde aufschütten und die Wand abschrägen? Eigentlich wollte ich in der hinteren linken Ecke auch einen Filtergraben anlegen. Der Baggerfahrer hat so mist gemacht. Ich bin am verzweifeln. Habt ihr Vorschläge?

Liebe Grüße
Marco


----------



## S.Reiner (8. März 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Neubau noch zu retten?*

Guten Morgen Marco   Da kannst nur eines ,Sparten raus und los Gehts . Viel Spass


----------



## mwallo (8. März 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Neubau noch zu retten?*

Sobald die Erde nicht mehr gefroren ist, werde ich den Spaten auch rausholen. Aber was soll ich tun?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## hoboo34 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Neubau noch zu retten?*

Kannst du den aussen herum nicht noch ein bisschen "ins Gelände" und so die Nummer besser abstufen ?


----------



## mwallo (8. März 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Neubau noch zu retten?*

weiter ins Gelände kann ich leider nicht, da ist dann schon Beet, Nachbar und Weg. Ich kann nur weiter zuschütten


----------



## Digicat (8. März 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Neubau noch zu retten?*

Servus Marco

Kann mir leider an Hand der Fotos nicht richtig die Grundstückgrenze vorstellen ...

Kannst mit einem Gartenschlauch die maximalen Teichausdehnung legen und dann fotografieren und hier einstellen 

Rechts im Bild 1, der erhöhte Teil, wo die Steine liegen, soll der Filtergraben hin


----------



## mwallo (8. März 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Neubau noch zu retten?*

Der Teich ist im Winter leider zusammen gesackt, deshalb sieht man die Abstufungen nicht mehr.

Grenze zum Nachbarn = rot
maximale Teichausdehnung = grün
Weg = blau
Stelle für Filtergraben = gelb

Danke für die Hilfe 
Marco


----------



## Digicat (8. März 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Neubau noch zu retten?*

Servus

Danke Marco, jetzt kann man sich etwas vorstellen 

Was soll es denn für ein Teich werden ...

ohne oder mit Besatz, vielleicht sogar ein Koiteich 

Prinzipiell würde ich einen Teich mindestens 1m tief machen, tiefer, wenn machbar (steile Teichwände = festes Erdreich), wäre noch besser ....


----------



## mwallo (8. März 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Neubau noch zu retten?*

Also es soll ein Teich mit Besatz werden. Kois wären schön, sind mir aber zu teuer von der benötigten Filtertechnik.

Ich glaube die tiefste Stelle war vor dem Winter 1.8m. 

Die steile Wand ist leider kein ganz festes Erdreich, weil ich die ja selbst wieder aufgeschüttet habe. 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Zacky (8. März 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Neubau noch zu retten?*

Hallo Marco.

Sieht doch erstmal nach einer Grundlage aus. Wie größ ist die Fläche im Allgemeinen - LxB?

Also ich favorisiere seit einigen Jahren die Verwendung von Betonschalsteinen. Mit denen kann man recht schnell und problemlos die Becken mauern. So sind auch steile Wände bei lockeren Boden keine Gefahr mehr. Und ein Koiteich, sollte doch mgölich sein.  Die Anleitungen für Selberbauer sind hier im Forum hervorragend und preislich erschwinglich.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Neubau noch zu retten?*

Hi Marco,

ich hab mein Grundstück mit Erde aufgeschüttet um es zu ebnen, an mancher Stelle sogar 50-70 cm hoch. Ich habe dazu Randbordsteine 1m x 35cm genommen und die übereinander gestellt + dahinter nen Randbordstein alle 50cm mittig hochkant in die Erde betontiert - so als Stütze.

Du könntest auch Stützen, vielleicht aus Stahl gaaanz tief in die Erde kloppen und solche Bordsteine dazwischen  setzen oder Du mauerst halt ne Wand hoch - ordentliches Grundfundament machen. Da Du dafür haftest, dass des Nachbarn Erde/Grundstüch nicht abrutscht.

Betonschalensteine wären mir zu teuer - dann lieber mit Schalbrettern arbeiten und Pumpenauto kommen lassen.


----------



## Nikolai (8. März 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Neubau noch zu retten?*

Hallo Marco,
ich meine, der Baggerfahrer hat recht gute Arbeit geleistet. Du hättest die rechte Steilwand nur nicht gleich zuschütten sollen. Wenn Du das lose Material wieder herausholst und stattdessen mager angemischten Beton erdfeucht hineinfüllst, kannst Du die vorhandene Verschalung dafür verwenden. Zusammen mit dem Wasserdruck ergibt es eine ausreichende Stabilität für den angrenzenden Weg. Der Weg grenzt dann an der Tiefwasserzone und Du bist näher bei den Fischen. Die Flachwasserbereiche im Hintergrund lassen noch genügend Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten offen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## mwallo (8. März 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Neubau noch zu retten?*

Hallo,

der Teich ist 7,5m lang, in der Mitte 3,5m breit und zur Zeit 1,60m tief.

Ich würde gerne auf weitere Steine zur Stabilisierung der steilen Wand verzichten, weil wir genug Erde übrig haben um die Wand abzuschrägen. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob das auch wirklich funktioniert. Der Beton wäre vielleicht noch eine Möglichkeit. 

Eigentlich hat der Baggerfahrer auch richtig super arbeit geleistet. Die Kanten und Flächen waren total glatt. Leider hat der Gartenplaner dem Baggerfahrer die äußere Uferzone als Grenze abgesteckt. 

Liebe Grüße
Marco


----------



## Zacky (8. März 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Neubau noch zu retten?*

Hallo Marco.

Also bei deinen Größenangaben ist die Haltung von Goldfischen bis hin zu Koi an sich bestimmt kein Problem. Würde ich mir echt überlegen, so ein wenig Leben in Form von Fischen einzusetzen. Viele hier im Forum habe die steileren Wände auch mit Beton und Verbundmatten verstärkt. Aber damit habe ich leider keinerlei Erfahrung, so dass ich in dem Fall nicht weiterhelfen kann.

wünsche dir viel Spaß beim Bauprojekt....


----------



## Boxerfan (9. März 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Neubau noch zu retten?*

Hey Marco, ich würde an deiner Stelle an den Steilwänden eine Schalung setzen, Bewehrung rein und betonieren.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## mwallo (10. März 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Neubau noch zu retten?*

Hallo,
irgendwie bin ich gegen Beton. Ich habe jetzt meine ganzen Mauern mit Natursteinen und ohne Beton gebaut und jetzt wollte ich im Teich nicht damit anfangen.
Ich habe meine Schalung gestern weiter in den Teich versetzt und werde das jetzt mit Erde auffüllen und schön verdichten. Hinterher werde ich das dann wohl abschrägen.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Neubau noch zu retten?*

da das Gefälle eher von rechts nach links geht, sehe ich da auch nicht so das große Problem bei Regen mit abrutschender Erde in Deine Richtung - na Du wirst schon was passendes finden


----------



## mwallo (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Neubau noch zu retten?*

Hallo,

hier sind mal Bilder vom momentanen Zustand. Die Wände wollte ich jetzt im groben so lassen. Den Feinschliff mache ich heute. Dann Sand drauf und fertig ist die Grube.
Was sagt ihr? Bin ich auf dem richtigen Weg?

Liebe Grüße
Marco


----------



## Annett (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Neubau noch zu retten?*

Hallo Marco.

Hast Du schon eine Idee, wie Du die obere Schräge unter Wasser "dekorieren" möchtest, damit man die Folie dort nicht sieht? Bei mir liegt dort eine Ufermatte, aber bei Dir ist das so steil, dass der Sand wohl sogar von der Ufermatte rollen würde. Von Kies gleich ganz zu schweigen. 
Bleiben eigentlich nur Taschenmatten, wo man in die Taschen Steine zum beschweren stecken kann (sonst schwimmt die Matte anfangs auf), oder "festgenähte" Steine/etwas Mörtel als Gewicht.


----------



## mwallo (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Neubau noch zu retten?*

Hallo Annett,

an den Hang wollte ich meine alten schon bewachsenen Taschenmatten vom alten Teich hängen. Eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich auch nicht. Ist für mich aber auch völlig ok. Hauptsache da kommt bald mal Folie rein.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Ist mein Neubau noch zu retten?*

Hallo Marco,

ich hätte arge bedenken, das der Teich im laufe der Zeit (durch Regen, Laufen auf dem Weg...) zusammenrutscht. Wenn Du flache Uferzonen hast ist das kein Problem. Aber bei einer Steilwand (leicht angeschrägt) wir Dir der Sand, die verdichtete Erde und Dein Weg über kurz oder lang in den Teich rutschen. 
Aus diesem Grund würde ich auch Nicolais (oder die anderen) Vorschlag aufgreifen und mit magerem Beton arbeiten. Das ist recht schnell gemacht, wenn Du Dir nen Mischer borgen kannst.
Wenn Du irgendwann feststellst, das sich Dein Weg langsam in Richtung Teich bewegt kannst Du das nur sehr schwer wieder korrigieren.

Grüße

Thomas


----------

